# My beloved Barbour...has developed holes. :(



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

One arm has pin ***** holes and they are growing. I was preparing for my semi-annual rewaxing when I noticed them. I know that sending it off to New England somewhere is the course of action...once they dry out over there, I guess I can send it off when it's warmer, but I'm a little worried about it. I plan on giving it to my son some day, if he'll take a dog eared coat that was worn continually by his father since college days.

Any experience with having Barbour patch your holes? How does it look? Do they sometimes replace an entire sleeve, or patch from the inside? I feel like I'm asking questions of a doctor at a hospital treating a loved one. Thanks Trad Forum.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Pink and Green said:


> One arm has pin ***** holes and they are growing. I was preparing for my semi-annual rewaxing when I noticed them. I know that sending it off to New England somewhere is the course of action...once they dry out over there, I guess I can send it off when it's warmer, but I'm a little worried about it. I plan on giving it to my son some day, if he'll take a dog eared coat that was worn continually by his father since college days.
> 
> Any experience with having Barbour patch your holes? How does it look? Do they sometimes replace an entire sleeve, or patch from the inside? I feel like I'm asking questions of a doctor at a hospital treating a loved one. Thanks Trad Forum.


Barbour seem to offer considerably less by way of refurb via their U.S. department than they do here in the UK, see options from US link above and UK link below.

https://www.barbour.com/repairs-reproofing


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Pink and Green--
I work with Boy Scouts on occasion, and was wearing my really ratty old Barbour Bedale about a week ago at a scout function when a 14 year old that I did not know very well (we have a pretty large troop) came up to me and said "kickin' coat, wish it was mine". Not sure what "kickin" really means but he seemed to like it. Seems like kids, (this one at least) appreciated the seasoning that had gone into making this one a real well worn old friend. I'll bet your son will enjoy it regardless of a few holes.
Tom


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I think your jacket is bound for a trip to NH or the UK. I would check with Barbour.
US Barbour Customer Services
1-800-338-3474
[email protected]

Also I thought you might like this video if you have not seen it already


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

If you are close to an Orvis store, they have a source for repairs. I had my Bedale reconditioned several years ago and they dealt with fraying cuffs pretty well at the time they were reproofing the coat. Also mended a couple of tears if I recall correctly.
Worn Barbours are a sign of having lived in them in the most acceptable ways.
Tom


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I have dispatched an email to their repair center, and I'm hoping they come back with good news. The repair cost listing didn't mention patching like it used to. We'll see what they say.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I sent mine off to Barbour for repairs and rewaxing a few years back. It took 4 weeks or more. Mine needed extensive repairs and patching. It came back looking pretty good and will last another 15 years or more. It was not cheap, but I've had the jacket so long I wanted to be able to keep it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

SCsailor said:


> It was not cheap, but I've had the jacket so long I wanted to be able to keep it.


Indeed! Hold on to your old Barbours chaps, no matter how knackered they get, because as you know they stopped making the old models about 10-12 years ago.
If my old Bedale was a WWI soldier he'd be lying in the transfer station waiting for the next boat back to a loony bin in ol' Blighty! Needs extensive repairs but I've always repaired my Barbours myself & I intend to continue doing so.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> One arm has pin ***** holes and they are growing. I was preparing for my semi-annual rewaxing when I noticed them. I know that sending it off to New England somewhere is the course of action...once they dry out over there, I guess I can send it off when it's warmer, but I'm a little worried about it. I plan on giving it to my son some day, if he'll take a dog eared coat that was worn continually by his father since college days.
> 
> Any experience with having Barbour patch your holes? How does it look? Do they sometimes replace an entire sleeve, or patch from the inside? I feel like I'm asking questions of a doctor at a hospital treating a loved one. Thanks Trad Forum.


They do that sometimes, but not to worry...those pin holes just add a bit of character to your jacket. They will patch the holes for you and yes, the patches do show! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If I weren't in hurricane-mode, I'd post the Barbour NH price list for repairs that is available from Orvis which I have saved on my home computer. I've had great success with Orvis/Barbour and the repairs are timely and reasonably priced, often coming in way under the quoted prices. Unfortunately, sleeves are one of the most expensive things to replace and I don't know if they would patch it. It's certainly something I would like to find out, as I have a Bedale that looks like it took a few rounds of No. 4 in the elbows and I'd prefer patches to new sleeves.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have an issue with some battle scarring, as it's MY coat. I don't have a feeling like this towards anything else except my grandfather's rifle - the two items I want kept with me till I die, then turned over to the boy/whoever in the family will keep them forever.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Embrace the holes. I won't repair until the sleeves fall off.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

As I said above, mine required extensive work. I've attached some pictures to give you an idea of what that patches and finished product will look like.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is another photo. I had both sleeves patched, a large patch on the upper back, and 3 or 4 other spots patched.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you very, very much for the photos - it helps a lot. Barbour wrote back that they can do the work - but I have to send it off to them. Sort of analogous to mailing one's child off for a month.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Thank you very, very much for the photos - it helps a lot. Barbour wrote back that they can do the work - but I have to send it off to them. Sort of analogous to mailing one's child off for a month.


Sort of like sending one's child off to school, or university or to study abroad. You might feel sad at the temporary loss, but they will come back so much better for the experience.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Sigh. Well, I guess I'll get it ready. It's been unseasonably warm here for November anyway. The faster I mail it, the sooner i get it back. I'll try to take pics of the holes and the after shots too. It needs reproofing but I guess I will wait till it gets back.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

The pics were a bit dark, but the point I hoped they would make is that 1) the jacket will look fine, but 2) the patches are clearly patches and they're noticeable. Patches look better than holes, so it is an improvement. As for the time your jacket is away - confession - I bought another. Now I have two that I rotate.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

You could have them do the reproof also.



Pink and Green said:


> Sigh. Well, I guess I'll get it ready. It's been unseasonably warm here for November anyway. The faster I mail it, the sooner i get it back. I'll try to take pics of the holes and the after shots too. It needs reproofing but I guess I will wait till it gets back.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I was concerned the reproofing might affect the process, but i guess they stitch the patches, not seal with with heat or something?


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Pink and Green said:


> Thank you very, very much for the photos - it helps a lot. Barbour wrote back that they can do the work - but I have to send it off to them. Sort of analogous to mailing one's child off for a month.


]

Is there somewhere I can mail my child for a month?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, but I hear the paperwork for getting it back is murder.


----------

